# music plastitols



## kifkef (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello guys i look for plastitol supllier,
My business is focused for musicians and i want to print a nice t-shirts,

I have a few designs but as well i would like to purchase a already made designs to sell them

Do you know anyone who sells plastitols with designs ment for musicians?

Thanks


----------

